# Tripletail and Tarpon



## TARPON01

Took another trip this past week to Port St Joe and caught some of the biggest tripletail I have ever seen....I caught my personal best which was just over 30lbs!. We also caught a 27lb, 25lb, and a 23lb all on Saturday. Our six fish limit were all over 20lbs.. We ended up tagging the 30lb and 27lber and released them to fight another day after the pictures. We also tagged another 20 fish over the weekend. Sunday morning we tried for tarpon and landed 2. (Near crooked island) The tripletail where caught on crabs, shrimp and mullet.


----------



## FrankwT

Nice going, great triple tails there!


----------



## Worn Out

*Wowww!...*

Nothing more to say !!! I wish I had been on that trip....


----------



## Bullshark

Holy crap!


----------



## Nopierpressure

NICE!!!! thanks for the pics!


----------



## NASTY

Looks like a good day..


----------



## joebuck

That is fantastic. Great report.


----------



## Ultralite

you must know mdrobe2 (mike)...he showed me those pictures last night...we went 5 for 11 on the TT's today...that right there is a pig!


----------



## 7M

Cha-ching, nice pics.


----------



## Ajerv

Thanks for sharing. That one pic of all of you standing holding a fish is the most awesome pic of tripletail I have ever seen. I bet if you send it to Florida Sportsman magazine, they will publish it. Be sure you read the rules before you send them a pic(listed in each magazine.


----------



## Robin

Nice fish.................do they eat good?


----------



## BlackJeep

Ajerv said:


> Thanks for sharing. That one pic of all of you standing holding a fish is the most awesome pic of tripletail I have ever seen. I bet if you send it to Florida Sportsman magazine, they will publish it. Be sure you read the rules before you send them a pic(listed in each magazine.


Or get it to the local captain for the Florida Insider Fishing Report. I think the local captain is Captain Pat Dineen out of Destin. They always show at least one good pick for each region. I love that show. 

That is an awesome pic. I've never seen a tripletail out on the water and wouldn't even know where to look.... so what makes good habitat for them?


----------



## TARPON01

Ultralite- Yes I do know Mike, He is planning on booking a tripletail charter sometime in July with me. 

Robin- They are one of the best to eat....

Blackjeep-pm sent


----------



## romadfishrman

did you spot cast all the fish including the tarpon? I've only fished out that way once and the water was so muddy we would blind cast until we saw one (tarpon) roll and hope he'd get it.


----------



## TARPON01

All where sight fished...Water in st joe bay is pretty clear.


----------



## mdrobe2

GREAT JOB BOBBY! Those pics are so insane I don't even know where to begin. I used to think I was a knowledgeable tripletail fisherman. I don't know jack. You are the man. Tripletail stringer of a lifetime. One fish of that class would make a catch of a lifetime, and you even tagged and released two giants! Stay tuned- going to e-mail you.


----------



## Foulhook

Now that is heavy lifting! Great catch.


----------



## Nat-Light

Nice mess of fish. :thumbup:


----------



## kanaka

Great fish, you're killing me.....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

that is the biggest 3tail ive ever seen!!!! GIANT!!!!!! im so jealous!


----------



## 192

those are some slob TT's!


----------



## sfleaslayer

*triple tail*

That is amazing! I've heard you fish around floating debris for them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tagger

*Great TT Day !*

Awesome day on the tripletails. I hope that you all will consider getting on the Tripletail tagging and research program conducted by the Gulf Coast Research Laboratory. I promise you that when you start tagging and releasing you will find it very rewarding especially when you receive a recapture report on one of your fish ! Like you, we still like to keep a couple smaller ones for the table !!!

Tight lines,

Tagger


----------



## TARPON01

Tagger said:


> Awesome day on the tripletails. I hope that you all will consider getting on the Tripletail tagging and research program conducted by the Gulf Coast Research Laboratory. I promise you that when you start tagging and releasing you will find it very rewarding especially when you receive a recapture report on one of your fish ! Like you, we still like to keep a couple smaller ones for the table !!!
> 
> Tight lines,
> 
> Tagger


 
As I said in the post I tagged a ton of them..I have tagged them for the past 2 years for the gulf coast research lab....


----------



## mdrobe2

I have tagged 5 this year, including 4 while fishing with tarpon01.


----------



## Gump

Just got back from one of these trips with tarpon01, and it was one of the most memorable trips I have ever been on!!


----------



## Ultralite

mdrobe2 said:


> I have tagged 5 this year, including 4 while fishing with tarpon01.


and that'll work and good for you guys on the tagging...mike, jeff, capt. bobby, good job...there's more to limited out than just meat fishing...i'm not a tree hugger and let me tellya these guys know what they're doing...keep a few, tag, let the rest go...

similar to cobia fishing...by sight and presentation of bait...more thrill of the the catch than the amount you catch and keep...


----------



## Garbo

Amazing Report, Pictures and Read. 


After reading this report started digging through boxes, books and magazines looking for my most recent issue of the IGFA World Record Book. I have yet to find my 2011 issue but I have found the 1997 issue. 

As of 1997 there were *NO* Tripletail line class records that were greater than 29 lbs 8 oz. *Repeat NONE greater than 29 lbs 8 oz.* Mens, Womens - NO Line Class Records of large weight than 29 lbs 8 oz. The largest Tripletail line class weight in 1997 was the Mens 20lb line class and the fish weighed 29 lbs 8 oz and was caught in Gulfport MS.

Not only was this an amazing report it is pretty likely that some history was made here as well. 


.


----------



## TARPON01

Garbo,

If you find the up to date line class records for tripletail let me know. I think the world record tripletail was a little over 42lbs and caught in south Florida. If the 30lber was a line class record at least I didnt eat it like most records that dont make the books!

Thanks.


----------



## Garbo

The All Tackle World Record was caught in 1989 in Zululand, Republic of South Africa and weighed 42lbs 5oz. 


I will keep looking for my current issue of the IGFA World Record Book. If I remember right Troy Perez has most of the line class records on Tripletail and his Wife, Christine owns the Womens Line Class Records on Tripletail, I think she has more than half of them. Troy and Christine's records were all caught around Port Canaveral. 

Bobby, if you were using Mono, most likely you either had a potential line class record fish or maybe even a couple of them. IGFA has some strict rules that have to be followed to qualify a catch/fish and all things considered, and everything being done right, you would have been in the weight range to break a few records. Regardless you had the fish that would be of the caliber to break some line class records. 

Jimmy and I have planned a trip to change a few of the Line Class Records this summer.


----------

